
Show HN: Treys – Like solitaire, but fun - foob
http://playtreys.com/#hn
======
DrScump
Why does it need access to my Wi-Fi information?

~~~
foob
Ads and analytics. We're considering adding a paid ad free version that won't
need access to the internet. Also, the current version will just skip the ads
if you don't have a connection.

By the way, are you on Android? It lists the permission in such a way that it
makes it sound like we're looking at all of the local wifi network names
(which we absolutely aren't!). I wish the permissions were more granular.

